# Mnt/SDcard troubles



## Firedrake1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok so I am moving from a D2G to the Galaxy S3. I decided i wanted to get my backed up SMS messages. After a lot of struggling i finally figured out that apparently the S3 has internal storage that it labels as "mnt/sdcard" and also recognizes as simply "/sdcard" and then my new 64gb card is labeled as "mnt/extsdcard" Is it possible to get it to use my 64gb card as the main "/sdcard"?

As an alternative, Is there a better way for me to go about this? I only worry about it because if i format to flash a ROM at some point i don.t want all of my data wiped out.


----------



## Firedrake1 (Jun 21, 2011)

After some struggles i have set most of my apps that have the option to set a write path to write to my external card. However, the issue remains that if i want to flash a ROM at some point i risk losing a lot of data. I can't be the only one with this issue.


----------

